# Serum or Reprofit- positives/negatives can anyone share?



## henriettta (May 8, 2010)

I can't decide on Serum or Reprofit. Was wondering if anyone has any comments or input on the particular positives or negatives of either clinic? Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry, can't help with your query... but wondered about your experiences at Lister. What are they like?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I used Reprofit and no complaints

Serum gets excellent reviews on here and seems to have had some good success rates lately

Have a feeling little/no wait at Serum vs around 9mths wait for fresh donor cycle at Reprofit

Other than the waiting time, I get the feeling the two are pretty similar and you'd be making a good decision to go with either one   
Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## henriettta (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for your reply suitcase- havent checked in for a bit as i made a last minute spur of the moment decision to come to Serum for a consult  and am still in Athens.  Evrything happened so fast! Have already had an egg collection and am doing a tandem cycle - all since my consult last  thursday!! Lucky i had two OE in there and a good lining so Penny said would be a shame to ignore them and only do donor! 
Im having embryo transfer Thursday. Serum has been fantastic so far and highly recommend them!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

that's great news
all the very best with it    
Suitcase
x


----------

